# BMW quick engine detail



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

As the weather had brightened up briefly I thought the engine could do with a quick spruce up.

Products used:

Megs Super de-greaser 4:1
Several different brush's
Water sprayer to clean up
Old microfibres to dry up
AG vinyl and rubber care

Before:










And after:


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

is this a spot the differance quiz?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

G60 VV said:


> is this a spot the differance quiz?


 TBH it wasn't that dirty to start with.


----------



## Lifestyle (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah and it isn't dry yet you can see on the engine cover, i wounder how it will look aftre it's dry


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lifestyle said:


> yeah and it isn't dry yet you can see on the engine cover, i wounder how it will look aftre it's dry


What???


----------



## Lifestyle (Feb 10, 2008)

the engine covers look very dark because they are wet, once they are dry you can really see the result.. this are pictures for the forum, they don't present the finished worl, you ca see on the engine covert that it begins to dry, anyway if you look closely you can see that in fact the after shot shows the engine cover with an extra smudge.. in fact i would risk saying that the before and after have been taken after the wash/clean.. in my oppinion the engine bay is cleanner in the before shot... except the plastic on the bottom, and in the after pic the bottom plastic is.. wet or "greasier" and the engine covers have more smudges... Mabie I am wrong... but i know how you cant take that kind of pictures.


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some Vinyl/Rubber products once applied give the impression of being "wet"
and can also darken the appearance.
I am sure Alfa GTV will confirm


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

Lifestyle said:


> the engine covers look very dark because they are wet, once they are dry you can really see the result.. this are pictures for the forum, they don't present the finished worl, you ca see on the engine covert that it begins to dry, anyway if you look closely you can see that in fact the after shot shows the engine cover with an extra smudge.. in fact i would risk saying that the before and after have been taken after the wash/clean.. in my oppinion the engine bay is cleanner in the before shot... except the plastic on the bottom, and in the after pic the bottom plastic is.. wet or "greasier" and the engine covers have more smudges... Mabie I am wrong... but i know how you cant take that kind of pictures.


what are you going on about????? he clearly states he has dressed the plastics with AG trim dressing, therefore they will look wet / greasy, that is the whole point!


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Better to keep on top of it tho , good work.


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

I've always wanted to give my engine bay a good cleaning, but am scared of screwing something up. Using the above picture (I have a BMW) what parts shouldI be covering up? top left, I can see wires in my bay, so I'd no go near there - also I think there's some bottom right, but no 100% sure?


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

jsut dont go mad with water and you'll be fine. if your in doubt get the WD40 out too and spray wires with it.
I just use some old slothes and brushes to get rid of stiff dirt and rinse sparingly or use damp damp clothes to get rid of loose dirt.
then dry + QD and AG rubber leaner number 5 on everything black afterwards.
I recently put a strut brace on so i mite try and polish it up next time


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

What BMW did you go for Lee?


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

Lifestyle said:


> the engine covers look very dark because they are wet, once they are dry you can really see the result............etc


Sorry pal, but you should get your eyes tested before you start slagging off other peoples work.
Whilst subtle the after shot clearly shows a cleaner engine bay and AG Vinyl/Rubber Care gives a dark slightly wet/greasy appearance.

Nice to see someone who keeps their engine bay so clean, I keep my Cooper S liberally coated in AG Vinyl/Rubber Care at all times - great product, very long lasting and once you have a decent build-up it only takes a very quick rinse with Megs APC (or similar) and quick refresh of AG VRC once a month or so to keep it looking perfect.

BMW's & Mini's are very well sealed against the elements under the bonnet - just go very gentle on the water pressure, use a bunch of old microfibres to mop up any pooling water and you'll be fine.

Cheers, Geoff.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Look at the difference in the bonnet catches, who said it hadn't been cleaned:wall: 

I've got the same engine and will be doing mine soon, so much easier than my previous Subaru.


----------

